# 2003 polaris 450 automatic



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

my buddy has this bike and wants to put a 2" lift and bigger tires on it.. i read online that 27's are the tallest he can go, but i was told the same thing for my suzuki until they found out it was an automatic, then they said i could fit 28's.. i told him i'd ask on here to make sure the biggest tire he can fit is a 27.. he's an older guy who only uses the 4 wheeler for travel between deer camp and his stand.. he's a louisiana guy and hunts in a swampy area.. he's gettin' the lift and tires, i just want to make sure he gets the biggest tire size he can fit.. so, can he run 28's with a 2" lift and not have any issues? 

thanks..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

no one knows??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess there's one way to find out... I'm sure they will probly fit with some rubbing... use the heat gun trick if it rubs the plastic, put spacers if it rubs the frame or something...


----------

